# Probador casero para tiras led y fuentes backlight.



## celtronics2011 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hola,  me es necesario , hacer un probador casero para tiras LED (LED TV Bachlight tester)
investigando un poco , video :





 

La bobina de 220mH  de dónde podría sacarle , es necesario ésta bobina  , tengo varios chasis de tv  pero solo encuentro de 6mH.....


----------



## mrch (Sep 6, 2018)

Yo fabrique el que propone el Ing. Picerno y funciona muy bien en la practica.
Probador de Tiras Leds (Backlight tester)


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 6, 2018)

con componentes de reciclaje de chasis de televisores convencionales trc , me arme un similar  pero no logro encender ningun led
donde estaria mi problema


mrch dijo:


> Yo fabrique el que propone el Ing. Picerno y funciona muy bien en la practica.
> Probador de Tiras Leds (Backlight tester)



los transformadores no los tengo por ahora   .... pero mas adelante armare uno similar....
saludos

placa .....

funciona comprobado


----------



## flaco-urbano (Sep 6, 2018)

Los LED de la derecha están al revés.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 7, 2018)

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Los LED de la derecha están al revés.



los led  simulan  a  los led que se vayan a probar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2018)

Así no van a encender ! . . .


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 7, 2018)

el positivo del circuito  va katodo del led y prende......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2018)

Te habrán vendido leds extraterrestres . . .

https://www.google.com./search?q=di...ZAKHT0YDYQQ_AUICigB&biw=1152&bih=610&dpr=1.25


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 7, 2018)

Yo uso un simple doblador de tensión conectado a la red de 110 VCA con una resistencia de 12 K a 2 W en serie.
Me sirve para probar todo el panel, las tiras, o un solo LED.


----------



## peperc (Sep 7, 2018)

hola, con que tension trabajan esos leds ? ? estan con 220v directo!! , son tiras de muchoooosss en serie ?? .
no los conozco, pero me parece tan raro .


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 7, 2018)

Son de diferentes voltajes, como por ejemplo, de 3V, 5V, 7V.
Los de 3V son más comunes y van en serie variando de 4 hasta 9 o más en la tira o regleta.
Las tiras también pueden ir conectadas en serie y por eso los probadores deben entregar tensiones elevadas.

Con este tipo de probadores no se consigue que enciendan al 100 % porque su corriente es limitada, pero es suficiente para determinar los LED que se encuentran dañados y al mismo tiempo saber su voltaje midiendo un LED en buen estado para su reemplazo.

Edit.
Acabo de ver en mis refacciones para TV y los que tengo de reemplazo común son de 3V y 6V.


----------



## peperc (Sep 7, 2018)

ha.. si , vi las resistencias,... asi y todo , no entiendo ....
9v , un trafito o la fuente que tengan en el taller..... y no "manipulan "  esas tensiones.

yo me he encontrado con leds hoy dia, de esos apliques de embutir chinos que tienen cualquier cosa, grupos de leds de mas de 24 v , pero siempre probe con la fuente y una resistencia limitadora, de a uno o de a grupitos....

molestarme en hacer ESA fuente, con capacitores de 400 v y el circuito ese , para tener algo  PELIGROSO  de manipular... no se, me sorprende..
si me decis que tenes tiras desconocidas que pueden necesitar entre 30 v y 90 v , bueno.... .
ponele...

pero me estas diciendo 3 a 9 v....


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 7, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> si me decis que tenes tiras desconocidas que pueden necesitar entre 30 v y 90 v , bueno


Las tiras con los LED en serie pueden llegar a ser de  36V, 24V, 55V, etc. y en las TV de  gran tamaño p.e, 56" pueden requerir hasta 90V o más.
Pero repito, en algunas pantallas las tiras van en serie y todo el conjunto puede llegar a requerir +- 140V.
Incluso hay televisores en donde el voltaje para el backlight (LED's) puede requerir hasta más de 200V.
Entonces, antes de desarmar el panel se puede usar el probador para ver si enciende completo.

Para probar los LED uno por uno, obviamente se puede hacer con una batería o fuente pequeña de 9V y una resistencia.
La ventaja de usar este tipo de probadores es que se puede encender toda la tira o más en serie, e incluso sólo un LED.


----------



## peperc (Sep 8, 2018)

ahi si es entendible, te agradezco la explicacion .


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 8, 2018)

Un dato para hacer un probador seguro, ya que no va directo a la red eléctrica casera.
Con un circuito Joule Thief logré encender una tira con 9 leds en serie, cada uno de 3V que en total serían 27V.
Y como es de imaginarse, lo alimenté con una pila de 1.5V
El consumo de corriente que obtuve fue de 44 mA.
Este circuito tiene un inconveniente, no se puede medir el voltaje.
El multímetro medía unos 100 mV menos que el voltaje de la batería, o sea, unos 1.4V.
Al colocarle un capacitor a la salida se pierde la oscilación y por ende el circuito deja de funcionar.
Así que si nada más se requiere verificar el encendido de los LED, va muy bien y es bastante seguro.

El artilugio encendiendo una tira de leds. (Samsung 42")


----------



## peperc (Sep 9, 2018)

yo, en mi mesa de trabajo , entre otros artilugios tengo un simple timer.
parece pavada.
cajita, con enchufe o sea toma, a donde saco 220v .
pulsador y tecla

si le doy a la tecla prende, tengo 220v fijos.
si le doy a el pulsador >>> prende solo un tiempo programado, entre 1 segundo y 30 segundos ( no es exacto, usa un pote) .

me paso una vez de estar atareado y de golpe HUMO !!! lio de cables y no sabia para donde cortar.

ahora tengo llave general y uso este timer.
que les puede ser util la idea, queres probar ese circuito , esos leds ?? , : 
ajustas en 1 segundo y pulsas.
luego 5 segundos y pulsas .
y luego pasas a tecla o a maximo tiempo .

estas tranquilo que siempre corta solo.

a vecs me levanto de la mesa para ir a otro lado , a hacer algo , y dejo que corte solo, si me conviene, sino apago .

son tonterias que dan tranquilidad, como la serie tambien .


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 9, 2018)

Es buena la idea de temporizar, pero no en este caso. 
Muchos tipos de estas tiras LED no cuentan con puntos de conexión para cada diodo.
Entonces es necesario que el probador tenga agujas en sus puntas para poder pinchar hasta llegar al cobre del circuito impreso sin tener que rasparlo o levantar el difusor.

Así que no podemos irnos dejando conectado el probador, ya que se soltarían las puntas de prueba. 
Tampoco es necesario temporizar porque la prueba requiere de muy poco tiempo. 
Un LED dañado en la tira, simplemente no enciende o lo hace con menor intensidad que los otros en buen estado. 
Por lo tanto, en este tipo de probador, con un pulsador es suficiente.


----------



## peperc (Sep 10, 2018)

y unas ultimas aclaraciones.. que me quedan.
en verdad, me lo podran aclarar, y asi APRENDO o sino, se aclara... por que me queda picando y picando.
veo ese esquema de el video una y otra vez .... y me arden los ojos.

1 -- esos filtros inductivos, o choques, tanto de el lado de ca como despues de el puente.... eso se pone en equipos delicados, para filtrar ruido, esto, es una carga basica, casi casi diria resistiva...
queda lindo en la placa pero es mas al dope que cenicero en moto .

2 -- D2 y D3 , no puedo encontrarle la necsidad, acaso la corriente se va a ir por otro lado ?? ( lo de los leds conectados al revez ya lo dijeron )

3 -- 2 electroliticos, bueno, si desarman una fuente de PC , a meterle de todo , pero creo que con un puente de onda completa ya esta, ponganle si quieren un electrolitico, vale.

CONCLUSION:  me parece mas seguro todo el poner una lampara serie al inicio que esos inductores y el ptc y el C1 y el C2 y el fusible y ................... 

PD: me olvidaba : hay 2 resistencias en serie ahi , todo bien, limitan la corriente, esta perfecto....al final, todo eso es una serie grande...la resistencia de 200 ohms de el lado de CA y luego la de 1 K de el lado de CC .
todo bien, limitan la corriente.
perfecto.
es OBVIO que la corriente es la misma que circula por ambas y por los leds.
ENTONCES............
ley de ohm y de el otro que hizo lo de potencia:
es obvio que en la de 1K  caera mas tension que en la de 200 ohms ( unas 5 veces mas diria ) .
entonces es obvio que si queda trabajando , la de 1 K soportara mas potencia.....

entonces  PARA QUE ?? pone la de 200 ohms de 10 w y la de 1 K de 2 w ???? 

me parece un circuito ( ahora que entiendo que es lo que debe hacer ) super basico , pero super mal hecho, da la impresion de que lo hizo un profesor para ver si  los alumnbos descubren "LOS 7 ERRORES " o cosas al dope.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 10, 2018)

Todo lo que te preguntas, fue lo mismo que yo me pregunté cuando vi ese circuito.
Supongo que el autor le quiso dar más ciencia al circuito para que no se viera que con solo un puente de diodos, el capacitor  y una resistencia ya funcionaría.
Por eso mencioné que yo uso un simple doblador de tensión y tan tan.


----------



## peperc (Sep 10, 2018)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Todo lo que te preguntas, fue lo mismo que yo me pregunté cuando vi ese circuito.
> Supongo que el autor *le quiso dar más ciencia al circuito* para que no se viera que con solo un puente de diodos, el capacitor  y una resistencia ya funcionaría.
> Por eso mencioné que yo uso un simple doblador de tensión y tan tan.



sabes que yo he hecho algunas placas que les puse algunos adornitos,  si encuentran componentes soldados con cotillon en las patitas ....... son mias !!!!

o unas fuentecitas que les puse un filtro sacado de  fuente de PC , que era de alta frecuencia, asi que en 50 hz , de más ... es mas, no hacía nada, pero .. quedaba mas linda , vistosa ...

y no es " mas ciencia" , no se cual es la palabra, pero , bueh...


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 10, 2018)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Yo uso un simple doblador de tensión conectado a la red de 110 VCA con una resistencia de 12 K a 2 W en serie.
> Me sirve para probar todo el panel, las tiras, o un solo LED.



podria compartir su diagrama para 220 ac , le agradeceria mucho


flaco-urbano dijo:


> Los LED de la derecha están al revés.


usted esta en lo correcto  error de  driagrama al final con el diodo led


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 10, 2018)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> ¿Podría compartir su diagrama para 220 VCA?


Como lo mencioné anteriormente, es un simple doblador de tensión.
Únicamente le coloqué resistencias en serie a la entrada y en la salida.
El voltaje de red en mi localidad es de 110 VCA, para 220 VCA habrá que aumentar los valores de tensión de los capacitores y la resistencia tal vez a 22 K.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 11, 2018)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Como lo mencioné anteriormente, es un simple doblador de tensión.
> Únicamente le coloqué una resistencia en serie a la salida.
> El voltaje de red en mi localidad es de 110 VCA, para 220 VCA habrá que aumentar los valores de tensión de los capacitores y la resistencia tal vez a 22 K.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 170715


Con un autotranformador  de 220 a 110 lo hago tengo varios de reciclaje...

Estoy que quiero armar uno  para 220 /240 ac  , doblador de tensión y no encuentro por donde empezar . los capacitores c1 ,c2  22uf  /250v  ó 100uf/ 250v  .... solo tendría que aumentar el voltaje  450v ??? y los uf  no varian ??



Ésta imagen  se ve muy sencillo de armar  , servirá ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 14, 2018)

Si el voltaje de red es de 220 VCA, cada capacitor debe soportar un voltaje superior, por ejemplo: 350 V
Y de positivo a negativo con los dos juntos en serie se obtendrá el doble de la tensión de entrada, o sea 440 VCD.
Siempre se obtendrá un voltaje rectificado más alto sin carga, así que si la lectura es superior a 440 V, será normal.
La capacidad determina la corriente y como no se requiere mucha, (Unos 100 mA Max.) con capacitores de 22 uF va bien, con 100 uF irá mejor pero el circuito se vuelve más peligroso, que de por sí ya lo es.

Por eso hice la prueba con el circuito ladrón de julios que es muy seguro y funciona muy bien.
Con dos pilas AA en serie de 1.5 V se puede probar desde un LED hasta más de 20 LED's en serie.

El circuito que muestras es un rectificador de onda completa que a 220 VCA también debería de funcionar correctamente.


----------



## peperc (Sep 14, 2018)

DARK............... presta atencion un poco ....... por que , aca , en estos temas, sino... veo cada aventurero y con este tema.... mas aun ....

mira, sin decir demasiado tu circuito esta a una distancia de 12000 ohms de la red de 110vca .
el circuito que puso celtronics solo dista 10 ohms .

yo lo llamo "distancia" en vez de resistencia o aislacion, como quien habla de la distancia entre el peligro groso o no.
me parece que tienen que tener un poco claro algunas cosas antes de hacer un circuito que tenga como unic aseparacion entre los pines de salida que se usan para probar leds y al entrada de CA de la red solo 10 ohms....

el concepto de usar un ladron de joulios es muy bueno , por que partis de una pila y de muy poca energia  suministrada por el circuito a su  salida.
o gastarse en un transformadorcito , si no la tienen muy clara.

me doy cuenta que tu si sabes, pero ... aca, otros , y luego se confian y tienen eso en la mesa y lo usan con total alegria y 

PD : recien veo el esquema asi con dibujitos ( 10 K ) , yo vi el de simbolos  ( 10 ohms) .


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 15, 2018)

Hola.

Cambia el 1N4004 por 1N4007
10  ohmios por 22 ohmios (1 ó 2 vatios)
El voltaje de los capacitores de ser mayor de 350V.


Debes tomar todas las precauciones de seguridad, ya que esto funciona con voltaje muy alto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 15, 2018)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si el voltaje de red es de 220 VCA, cada capacitor debe soportar un voltaje superior, por ejemplo: 350 V
> Y de positivo a negativo con los dos juntos en serie se obtendrá el doble de la tensión de entrada, o sea 440 VCD.
> Siempre se obtendrá un voltaje rectificado más alto sin carga, así que si la lectura es superior a 440 V, será normal.
> La capacidad determina la corriente y como no se requiere mucha, (Unos 100 mA Max.) con capacitores de 22 uF va bien, con 100 uF irá mejor pero el circuito se vuelve más peligroso, que de por sí ya lo es.
> ...




circuito ladrón de julios     podrias compartir parar armarme uno


elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Cambia el 1N4004 por 1N4007
> 10  ohmios por 22 ohmios (1 ó 2 vatios)
> ...



seria asii    y R2  de cuanto seria??


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 15, 2018)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> Circuito ladrón de julios. ¿Podrías compartir parar armarme uno?


Joule Thief. Ladrón de Joules.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Este circuito tiene un inconveniente, no se puede medir el voltaje.


Para solucionar este inconveniente se debe colocar un diodo tipo Schottky de 1 Amp. y un capacitor de 47 uF a 100 V. en la salida.
También le coloqué una resistencia de 1 K por 1 W en serie para reducir la corriente de descarga del capacitor por corto circuito.
Ya que de esta forma se queda cargado el capacitor y puede darnos un susto. 
El voltaje de salida que obtuve con una pila de 1.5 V fue de 80 V sin carga.


celtronics2011 dijo:


> R2 de cuanto seria?


Ya lo había dicho:


D@rkbytes dijo:


> la resistencia tal vez a 22 K.


Si notas baja luminosidad en los LED's la puedes bajar a 18 K y viceversa.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 14, 2018)

mrch dijo:


> Yo fabrique el que propone el Ing. Picerno y funciona muy bien en la practica.
> Probador de Tiras Leds (Backlight tester)








buenas noches , una consulta amigo  ya que usted  fabrico el circuito del ing. Picerno.
este circuito también  puedo probar  uno por uno de la regleta led ? 
ó solo me sirve a partir de 5 leds


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2018)

Y si buscás la nota de Picerno y la lees ?


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 14, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si buscás la nota de Picerno y la lees ?


Sr . se refiere a esta información : Alberto Picerno - Ingeniero -

A modo de practica  realice este circuito ya publico y viral en las redes ,  toque las puntas probando una regleta led  me hizo tembletear y los transformadores vibran en ese instante.
saludos



probe este  me terminno quemando un solo led ( le puse un diodo fr157) 
7  FORMA DE USO : Alberto Picerno - Ingeniero -
(En la simulación llegamos a probar desde 1 hasta 60 LEDs y se comportó perfectamente es decir que puede utilizarse inclusive como probador individual de LEDs.   )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2018)

Y por que no respetar el díodo rectificador común 1N4004 ?

La falla podría estar  en un incorrecto C1 o R1


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 15, 2018)

el circuito del ing .  queme varios leds en la practica  


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y por que no respetar el díodo rectificador común 1N4004 ?
> 
> La falla podría estar  en un incorrecto C1 o R1



el capacitor ceramico de reciclaje que estoy usando tiene una escritura  de  224k     200B   . el diodo 1n4004 no tengo ala mano , probare con un in4007.


Igual los volvió a quemar con diodo in4007


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2018)

Para mi está mal el 224 y debería ser de al menos 400 V*DC* o 250 V*AC*


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 15, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para mi está mal el 224 y debería ser de al menos 400 V*DC* o 250 V*AC*



224k quiere decir 220000 pf : 220nf

El circuito funciona con un solo led , el truco era  proba sin titubear porque si no se nos termina quemando .
ese error me costo varios leds quemados chispasos que me hicieron temblar .

Mi humilde opinión ,el circuito lo arme con transformadores de reciclaje  televisores trc blanco y negro, para mi es peligroso  si titubeas te quema los leds  y si toca las puntas por error te sacude el cuerpo .

En mi red eléctrica domiciliaria  no tengo pozo a tierra.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2018)

Ahhh , el mencionado capacitor puede quedar cargado en un sentido al medir y si en la próxima medición coincide con el hemiciclo de otra polaridad , entonces duplica el pico de Voltaje .

Deberías o poner en corto las puntas antes de cada medición , o poner 1MOhm o 500 kOhms en paralelo con dicho capacitor , creo que en éste post lo explican : Fuente de voltaje sin transformador 20 mA


----------



## mrch (Nov 24, 2018)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> 224k quiere decir 220000 pf : 220nf
> 
> *El circuito funciona con un solo led , el truco era  proba sin titubear porque si no se nos termina quemando .
> ese error me costo varios leds quemados chispasos que me hicieron temblar .*
> ...



Creo que el error suyo esta en el modo de uso del probador, yo lo he usado sin ningun problema y hasta la fecha no he dañado ningun led aunque lo pruebe individualmente y de forma normal o inversa,* cabe destacar que este tipo de probador no debe usarse ya funcionando sobre el led a probar, primero debes colocar las puntas de prueba sobre el/los leds a probar y despues energizar el probador por medio de un pulsador o llave para que el voltaje se acople al voltaje que necesita el led.*
Para una mejor comprension de lo que trato de explicar mire atentamente este video especialmente desde el minuto 8:50, el probador es diferente al que hice, pero la forma de uso es la misma:


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 25, 2018)

Gracias, lo volveré a armar.


----------



## miguelangel86 (Mar 11, 2019)

Buenas, algún colega posee algún diagrama para armar un comprobador de voltaje de fuentes de led backlight, así para probar la fuente si está bien, para no desarmar toda la pantalla para ver si falla algún LED, espero que exprese bien, saludos


----------



## Scooter (Mar 11, 2019)

Pues la verdad es que no.
¿La lámpara funciona correctamente?
Para empezar, en general, las lámparas led llevan una fuente de corriente, no una fuente de tensión. Así que habrá que verificar la corriente.


----------



## miguelangel86 (Mar 11, 2019)

Buenas, he visto esta plaqueta que prueban, pero no puedo conseguir diagrama para armar y ver si funciona como muestran, ahí foto, saludos


prob


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 11, 2019)

Si refieres a esta tarjeta que adjunto, no sé si funcione porque nunca la he armado ni probado, pero es la que más se menciona sobre el tema de reparación de TV LED.


----------



## miguelangel86 (Mar 11, 2019)

Buenas,algo así es lo que quería, ese arme no anda, no me resultó, no se si es para todo los televisor probé con uno Philips que trabaja con 18v y no anda, tal vez con televisor que trabaja con tensión mucha más alta.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 11, 2019)

Yo pienso que sí es para voltajes más elevados porque la resistencia es de 17 KOhms.
Para voltajes más bajos habría que usar una resistencia de menor valor, por ejemplo: 8.2 K o menos.

El valor de la resistencia para un LED convencional de 2.2V a 10 mA sería de 1580 Ohms. (Valor cercano comercial = 1.8 K)


La resistencia de ese circuito es de 17 K, entonces sería para un voltaje máximo de 173 V.


----------



## miguelangel86 (Mar 11, 2019)

No hay otro circuito para tal efecto de prueba.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 11, 2019)

El circuito de prueba más sencillo y usado para comprobar fuentes de poder, es una carga resistiva.


----------



## miguelangel86 (Mar 11, 2019)

Bueno gracias por responder si no hay otro seguiremos así, saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 11, 2019)

La verdad es que yo nunca he necesitado un probador de fuentes de TV LED Backlight.
Todas las pruebas necesarias las hago con el osciloscopio y la experiencia.


----------

